# Family Reunification



## smontaj (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello all! I am hoping that you could help me out with some of the questions I've got.

I am Filipina with a German boyfriend and we are planning to live in Spain in June next year. A wedding is already on the way and will happen in January.

My boyfriend has already a NIE because he had worked in Spain last April 2012 until December 2013. Now he's already staying here in the Philippines with a tourist visa with online business. The business is running pretty good thus giving him enough resources. About the home in Spain, he is going to start rent it in March 2015.

So here are my questions:
Is he able to apply a family reunification visa for me? If so, what documents exactly do we need to present? And is it necessary for him to have already been a resident for one whole year before even being eligible to have me join him? Also, do they care how long you two had been married?

Or is there a better way to get me there in Spain? Like: I apply for a Schengen visa first and once I am there in Spain we will apply for a family reunification visa. Would that be a better way?

I appreciate all inputs!

Thank you,

Saharah


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smontaj said:


> Hello all! I am hoping that you could help me out with some of the questions I've got.
> 
> I am Filipina with a German boyfriend and we are planning to live in Spain in June next year. A wedding is already on the way and will happen in January.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

that is the easiest & most usual way

you can arrive together, your then husband must register as resident by proving that he has income & healthcare provision & then you apply for a resident permit as the spouse on an EU citizen

it doesn't matter how long you have been married, the most important thing is that you can satisfy the financial & healthcare requirements


----------



## smontaj (Nov 10, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> that is the easiest & most usual way
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply! 

Ahh so I will just apply for a tourist visa then? I am worried I won´t get approved. And do all of our required documents be translated to Spanish?

I was talking to a lady from the Spanish Consulate here in the Philippines and she told me that we can apply for a family reunification. I kept on googling about it but all I can find is NON-EU CITIZENS want to be reunited with their NON-EU relatives in Spain. I cannot find a blog about NON-EU married to an EU citizen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smontaj said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Ahh so I will just apply for a tourist visa then? I am worried I won´t get approved. And do all of our required documents be translated to Spanish?
> 
> I was talking to a lady from the Spanish Consulate here in the Philippines and she told me that we can apply for a family reunification. I kept on googling about it but all I can find is NON-EU CITIZENS want to be reunited with their NON-EU relatives in Spain. I cannot find a blog about NON-EU married to an EU citizen.


yes everything will need to be translated into Spanish, & less than 3 months before submission

if you look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html you can download the forms you need & you will also find links to discussions on this topic

you will be applying for residency as the *spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights*


----------



## smontaj (Nov 10, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes everything will need to be translated into Spanish, & less than 3 months before submission
> 
> if you look at our FAQ you can download the forms you need & you will also find links to discussions on this topic
> 
> you will be applying for residency as the *spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights*


Hello again. Okay, I understand now that I can go to Spain with a tourist visa and then apply for a residency. But I am worried in any case my 90-day stay in Spain will be over and residency application is not approved yet. Isn´t there a specification amount of time that the Spanish government responds to the application?

I have been reading the FAQ but I don´t seem to find an answer to my questions or maybe I just can´t find it because I am still new to this site. But I really appreciate your help. I am starting to see some light.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Saharah 
I would suggest you contact the Spanish Consulate in Manila for precise details of what you will need. We found them very helpful.

It is now 9 years since my Pinay wife came to Spain, so things may have changed. 

I was already resident in Spain. It was extremely simple as I understand Spain has signed an EU Directive to the effect that to keep a family separated is against the law.


Then she needed a 90 day tourist visa. Which then cost 30 euros and the inevitable copies of documents, and copies of copies 'as only in Phil' !!! 

Having arrived in Spain and started the application for RESIDENCIA the 90 days on the visa was irrelevant. My wife's expired before the completion.

You will know of course that you and your fiancée must attend the pre-marriage seminar held by your town hall, before you can apply for the marriage licence. 

And that you will need to certificate that you have attended the CFO instruction to be able to get the stamp in your passport to permit you to leave Philippines. (My wife did it at the Good Shepherd Convent, Katipunan, but she had to do the UK one, as I had a UK passport, even though she was coming to Spain.) 

Suwertehin ka sana


----------



## smontaj (Nov 10, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Saharah
> I would suggest you contact the Spanish Consulate in Manila for precise details of what you will need. We found them very helpful.
> 
> It is now 9 years since my Pinay wife came to Spain, so things may have changed.
> ...


Hello larryx. Thank you for your wish! I am hoping I will have luck with all these things now. 

The thing is, we are planning to have a civil wedding and not a church wedding. Do I still have to have the CFO instruction? 

What I thought was after the wedding, I will just apply for a tourist visa to Spain and once I am there, I will apply for the residency. Did your wife´s tourist visa get approved immediately? I am worried I will get denied, you know. And when her 90-day visa expired, did you she go home to the Philippines? How long did it take for her residency application approved?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

smontaj said:


> The thing is, we are planning to have a civil wedding and not a church wedding. Do I still have to have the CFO instruction?
> 
> What I thought was after the wedding, I will just apply for a tourist visa to Spain and once I am there, I will apply for the residency. Did your wife´s tourist visa get approved immediately? I am worried I will get denied, you know. And when her 90-day visa expired, did you she go home to the Philippines? How long did it take for her residency application approved?


We too had a Garden Wedding by the mayor, CFO and all the paperwork required was the same. And tell your husband-to-be, he will need the paperwork from the Consulate too. That can take a while.

You will not be allowed to leave Phil without the exit stamp, and we needed 'all the paperwork' for the Spanish consulate to issue the tourist visa.

As I said once you have started the application you stay in Spain, there is no problem as it 'always' will always take more than 90 days. It's Spain, it was them who 'taught the Philippines how to make things complicated'.

Speak to the Spanish Consulate, only they will be able to tell you exactly what you will need now.


----------



## smontaj (Nov 10, 2014)

larryzx said:


> We too had a Garden Wedding by the mayor, CFO and all the paperwork required was the same. And tell your husband-to-be, he will need the paperwork from the Consulate too. That can take a while.
> 
> You will not be allowed to leave Phil without the exit stamp, and we needed 'all the paperwork' for the Spanish consulate to issue the tourist visa.
> 
> ...



But what kind of paperwork does my fiance need? Do you mean the requirements he needs to get married to me here in the Philippines? We are already working on it and it's giving me a headache.  

But let's just say everything will be good with the marriage :fingerscrossed:, I am able to get my tourist visa and the exit stamp, all I need to do is apply for the residency in Spain, right? 

I will call the Spanish Embassy tomorrow. Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

smontaj said:


> But what kind of paperwork does my fiance need? Do you mean the requirements he needs to get married to me here in the Philippines? We are already working on it and it's giving me a headache.
> 
> But let's just say everything will be good with the marriage :fingerscrossed:, I am able to get my tourist visa and the exit stamp, all I need to do is apply for the residency in Spain, right?
> 
> I will call the Spanish Embassy tomorrow. Thank you very much for your input.


I googled "German getting married in Philippines requirements" that gave me PDF doc which listed the requirements. It is too long to copy to here.

This is the list we had in 2006, but there were some things, like to medical certificate which were not required.



_CONSULADO DE ESPAÑA
M A N I L A	

RESIDENCE VISA (PETITION)
For spouses, children (below 18 years) or parents being petitioned by 
Filipino relatives with residence permits in Spain

PROCEDURE:
1.	Complete the documents required. Put all the documents in 1 large brown envelope (with the applicant´s surname, name and contact number written in bold letters on the upper left corner of the envelope)
2.	Call 759-2970 from 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 am (Monday to Thursday only) to get an appointment date.
3.	The applicant must come personally on the appointment date and must pay the visa fee of P 3, 780.00 in CASH (EXACT AMOUNT ONLY) upon submission of the application. 

REQUIREMENTS:

1.	Duly accomplished application form (Fill up the front and back)
Application forms are available at the Ground Floor, ACT Tower, Sen. Gil Puyat Avenue, Makati or upon request by e-mailing [email protected]

2.	Copy of the “Autorización de Residencia” issued by the Spanish authorities. Note: The applicant has to apply for the visa within the 2-month validity period of the “autorización de residencia”, from the date of receipt of the petitioner of the said document. 

3.	Original passport (with validity of at least 6 months) 

4.	One (1) passport-size photo (to be pasted on the original application form)

5.	Duly authenticated LITERAL CERTIFICATE OF LIVE BIRTH and LITERAL MARRIAGE CONTRACT (if applicable) of the applicant and the petitioner, issued by the National Statistics Office (NSO) on security paper.
- If delayed / late registration, include Negative Certification from the Local Civil Registrar, Baptismal Certificate, School Records (from DECS) and Hospital Records of pregnancy & birth/delivery. 

6.	Duly authenticated MEDICAL CERTIFICATE (done at any DOH accredited hospital or clinic) indicating non-existence of infectious diseases, according to International Sanitary Regulations (validity is 3 months from date of issuance) 

7.	Duly authenticated NBI clearance (for applicants above 18 years old)

8.	Proof of economic dependence –only for parents- (remittance slips over a period of at least 1 year or a bank certification with a detailed breakdown of all remittances).

9.	For MINORS: PERMIT TO TRAVEL from the Department of Social Welfare and Development’s (DSWD). 

10. Three (3) photocopies of item no. 1 and one (1) photocopy of items 2 to 9. 



NOTE: OTHER DOCUMENTATION NOT INDICATED MAY BE REQUIRED 

_


----------



## smontaj (Nov 10, 2014)

larryzx said:


> I googled "German getting married in Philippines requirements" that gave me PDF doc which listed the requirements. It is too long to copy to here.
> 
> This is the list we had in 2006, but there were some things, like to medical certificate which were not required.
> 
> ...



I am quite confused now. I have to do the application in Manila? I was thinking since my husband is an EU citizen, I can go to Spain with a tourist visa and I will apply there for the residency? Or you are just showing me that all requirements are the same whether I apply to the Spanish Embassy in Manila or in Spain?

You know, I will really have to call the embassy tomorrow as you advised.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smontaj said:


> I am quite confused now. I have to do the application in Manila? I was thinking since my husband is an EU citizen, I can go to Spain with a tourist visa and I will apply there for the residency? Or you are just showing me that all requirements are the same whether I apply to the Spanish Embassy in Manila or in Spain?
> 
> You know, I will really have to call the embassy tomorrow as you advised.


you're correct - once you are married you can come to Spain & apply here, as I posted earlier


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you're correct - once you are married you can come to Spain & apply here, as I posted earlier


But unless they have changed the rules since 2006 (that is why you need to speak the Spanish consulate in Manila) to get the visa to come to Spain to make the application you will require the paperwork as in the consulate list which I posted earlier.

And the CFO cert that you have attended the 'course' and the visa in your passport, to get the exit from Philippines stamp, which you will require to allowed to leave Phil..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> But unless they have changed the rules since 2006 (that is why you need to speak the Spanish consulate in Manila) to get the visa to come to Spain to make the application you will require the paperwork as in the consulate list which I posted earlier.
> 
> And the CFO cert that you have attended the 'course' and the visa in your passport, to get the exit from Philippines stamp, which you will require to allowed to leave Phil..


yes, a Schengen visa will be required

but that's all

that's the situation now - no idea how it was in 2006


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes, a Schengen visa will be required
> 
> but that's all
> 
> that's the situation now - no idea how it was in 2006


OK thanks, 

As you clearly know these things, please tell the OP what she needs to do now (as opposed to what we had to do in 2006, which means what I posted is now totally wrong) to obtain the) Schengen visa in The Philippines, and if she is still required to do the CFO emigrants seminar, get the exit permission stamp and the marriage certificate on security paper from NSO, authenticated by Malacanang DFA, German consulate certificate that the marriage is recognised in Germany, proof of financial situation, etc.

Thanks for correcting what I said. 

I hope I did not mislead the OP. or anyone else, with what I told her as a result of my Filipino wife's and my experience in Manila, supported by my wife's many friends who have been through the same process, over the past 8 years. 

I am so embarrassed, but so good to be put right now. 

Thanks again Xabiachica.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> OK thanks,
> 
> As you clearly know these things, please tell the OP what she needs to do now (as opposed to what we had to do in 2006, which means what I posted is now totally wrong) to obtain the) Schengen visa in The Philippines, and if she is still required to do the CFO emigrants seminar, get the exit permission stamp and the marriage certificate on security paper from NSO, authenticated by Malacanang DFA, German consulate certificate that the marriage is recognised in Germany, proof of financial situation, etc.
> 
> ...


things change  

I don't know how she gets a Schengen visa - as you say - the best way to find out is at the Consulate

then once here just do as I said, her husband must first register as resident with EX18 & then she can apply using EX17 iirc


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> things change
> 
> I don't know how she gets a Schengen visa - as you say - the best way to find out is at the Consulate
> 
> then once here just do as I said, her husband must first register as resident with EX18 & then she can apply using EX17 iirc


_I don't know how she gets a Schengen visa - as you say - the best way to find out is at the Consulate _
THAT IS WHAT I SUGGESTED
_
then once here just do as I said_ 
I too said, the application for the Residencia is done in Spain, but there WAS a lot more to do in Phil long before that, and that, from my experience, was what I was explaining.

So please tell tell OP if that still applies, for fear that she may have been confused by the info, which may have appeared to say, that she should ignore what I said, as it was wrong.

Thanks again


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't think anything needs to be clarified further. 

From here, Residence Visa (Petition) 

It appears what I said was correct after all, and that nothing has in fact changed since 
my wife and her friends did it.

Glad I did not get it wrong


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I don't think anything needs to be clarified further.
> 
> From here, Residence Visa (Petition)
> 
> ...


odd that it's different for those from the Philippines :confused2:

most other nationalities just rock up in Spain with their Schengen visa & do everything here

is there an issue _leaving _the country without these documents, as there is with some other countries? maybe that would explain it?


----------

